# East Cape skiff owners - need your advice



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

wouldn't leave fly off the list.

http://www.flyboatworks.com/


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Could not agree more with above.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> wouldn't leave fly off the list.
> 
> http://www.flyboatworks.com/



He didn't ask for a different builder but thanks for enlightening me. Interesting note that the main contact phone is from Austin, TX but the company is based out of Minnesota.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Joe I'm no owner but this is what I've been told.

Lostmen - freight barge stable, poles very easily, floats dern skinny, lots of storage, typical ECC features, can accomdate 4 grown men. Boat is flat bottomed, not made for much rough stuff, yes put the nose down with tabs and you'll be okay but still not designed to cross big bays. Can be a wet ride, just a factor of the hull design, no rails to deflect spray although they do make & install spray rails.

Caimen - average-above average stability for a 5' beamed skiff, poles very easily, floats skinny as you need, typical ECC features, mainly a 2 person boat but can accommodate 3. Vee up front running 1/3? of the hull length and spray rails make for a boat that can run through the slop to reach the flats.

Boat boats run about the same mph with the same power, new boat cost is about the same with a small nod to the Caimen.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

If you want skinny and stable, then the Lostman fits that bill. A Caimen loaded light will get you in the same water, but you will lose stability. My Caimen with a 70 yami, trolling motor, batteries, and fuel needs at least 7" to pole around in, but it poles great and eats the slop up with the spray rails. 
Wet test, wet test, wet test if you can.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I love my Caimen I can't imagine a better skiff for 2 anglers fishing my area of Tampa Bay, it poles so nice and the fit and finish of this skiff is top notch. You can cover allot of ground on the pole, get into some skinny backwater(mines less the 6" these days), then jump on plane in mud, and zip across the bay dry. 

I'd consider the Lostmen over it only if I wanted a bait well, fished with more then 2 anglers, or wanted a trolling motor and PPole, of course with the Micro that's a mute point and it poles so light you'd only need a TM for deeper canals etc. The Caimen's going to handle chop better as well.

by the way I'd have the Fury in that equation the hull has a little bit of both in it.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> > wouldn't leave fly off the list.
> >
> > http://www.flyboatworks.com/
> 
> ...


if he's alternatively looking at beavertails.. then fly should be included. i was looking at caimens, lostmens and of the like for the majority of last year until a friend informed me of the fly boat - would have never known otherwise. one would be in my garage if a whipray that i could not turn down became available. 

also, i will put up a brand that is not getting the hype that it should where i can, all day.. would it be more conducive to rave about hell's bay??  :


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't get offended Merritt, I just saw a plug for another builder without any direct reference to his questions.

I had never heard of them but now I have. And for that I thank you.


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

Sent you an email.


----------



## squeezer1 (Nov 22, 2012)

No experience with a lostmen, but I sure do like my caimen. It still amazes me how well this small boat does in chop. Poles super easy and tracks well. If you want to fish more than three people, this is not the boat for it. Mine is a simple side console, and I couldn't be more happy with it.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

No experience with the Lostmen or Caimen other than seeing the Lostmen in the build process. However, I did take delivery of a Vantage last month and I will say this; EC is one of the best companies I have ever dealt with from start to finish. The Vantage does everything and performs exactly as EC said it would. The build quality is incredible and they have been fantastic to deal with after the sale as well. Good luck in your search.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What happened to their gladesman?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> What happened to their gladesman?


Replaced by the Glide, I'd suppose...


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Either would be a great choice between the lostmen and caimen. It would basically come down to the area you are fishing and what kind of waters you have to cross and how many people you generally fish with. That being said I have a fury and love the boat all the way around. Your more than welcome to take a ride on it anytime. I know it's not on your list but it may help your decision. I would definitely look at all options and wet test all of them before buying.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

What's your gut instinct tell you??? Do you here it??? Shhhhhhh, wait a minute. It's becoming clearer. Helllllllllllsssss bayyyyyyyyy. Go with your gut instinct.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish they all would do a video walk thru like egret has done.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> What's your gut instinct tell you???   Do you here it???  Shhhhhhh, wait a minute.   It's becoming clearer.  Helllllllllllsssss bayyyyyyyyy.   Go with your gut instinct.


He's not looking for an overpriced skiff capable of doing the same as many other manufacturers. If he was, he would do as many of others would have done. Bought used, because they couldn't afford a new one in the first place. And then brag about their elite skiff on a public forum. You rarely see posts from new HB owners on here partly due to class and decency. Just sayin..


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

You took the bait from the infamous Capt. Ego.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hook, line & sinker. I'm such a sucker


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

> Don't get offended Merritt, I just saw a plug for another builder without any direct reference to his questions.
> 
> I had never heard of them but now I have. And for that I thank you.


Why the need for a direct reference to his question? Looking for alternatives was enough for me. I have never been on a Fly, but have worked with the guy building them in the past and feel it is worth mentioning knowing his reputation. I also see no reason for someone with the money or know how behind a company to live in the same place. Sorry, I to have been roped into correcting people on forums. Getting old seeing it all the time.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thecapnredfih - Why? Because he asked for specific advice on the boats, hell a carolina skiff will do what he wants but that has nothing to do with the similar types of boats referenced.



> I really want a skinny, low horse power, simple side console skiff - somewhat stable with a decent fit and finish


I have no problem learning about new builders, but tell me a little first. Don't just dump the website and run.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> I wish they all would do a video walk thru like egret has done.


You mean like this?

http://vimeo.com/eastcape

https://www.youtube.com/user/MBCboats

https://www.youtube.com/user/hellsbayboatworks


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Close.... 

Don't mean to jack this thread....

I want to see more of eastcape..

I like it when they open the insides of the boats like egret did--- outside looks from another boat  does not tell u a lot.

Beavertail should get on the stick.

Heck! the baycraft boat website does a real interesting job..


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok gramps. I will send my replies for your approval so you may determine if info meets OP question.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey , Capt. E , 

Ever notice how the very mention of the brand name of a certain superior
boatworks makes tiny brains explode ? And the tinier the brain , the larger 
the explosion ? I guess its like 10 lbs of stuff in a 5 lb bag . A small container- 
lots of venom . Boy , you mention the name which must not be spoken and
pop ! All over the screen !

Lets see , there were 4 positive comments about Fly , 3 positive comments on
the Lostmen , 4 on the Caiman , 1 on the Vantage , 1 on Egret , 1 on the Fury ,
a mention of the old Gladesman and the new Glide , even Carolina Skiff and 
Baycraft got a nod . But let Capt. E recommend a superior alternative , and pop ! 
Words spray out like _overprced_ , _elite_ , _lack of decency_ and insults , like referring  
to Capt. E as _Capt. Ego _ ( You must consider yourself a wit , Recidivist . Actually , 
I'm willing to meet you halfway on that point ) . 

Enough of the ankle biting , and trying to chew everything and everyone of quality
down to your size . Capt. E is a sightfishing guide . He has a vast store of information
and knowledge that you seem not to even realize that you need . You should be asking
him questions . I'm not speaking to the tiny brained ankle biters , but to the rest of you
out there in Microskiff land who tune in to learn .


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Blue, do me a favor before you comment ever again and do these 2 things. Read the forum topic, and for the love of god please change your typing format. If you were to have been intelligent enough to read in the first place then you probably would have realized this was not even a topic of discussion that you should feel the need to be involved in. Not bad for a little brain. 
And if you feel the need to blow Capt E, then please do in your own personal PM fashion..


----------



## ocx (Sep 28, 2013)

What an asswipe. Hopefully, the capt doesn't stop too quickly or you will lose your nose. Well, shortened to BS makes sense.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

- [smiley=1-boxing2.gif] [smiley=shithappens.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

> Blue, do me a favor before you comment ever again and do these 2 things. Read the forum topic, and for the love of god please change your typing format...
> And if you feel the need to blow Capt E, then please do in your own personal PM fashion..


Dude you can't talk to Flip like that! ;D


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> Blue, do me a favor before you comment ever again and do these 2 things. Read the forum topic, and for the love of god please change your typing format. If you were to have been intelligent enough to read in the first place then you probably would have realized this was not even a topic of discussion that you should feel the need to be involved in. Not bad for a little brain.
> And if you feel the need to blow Capt E, then please do in your own personal PM fashion..


Caimen vs. the Lostmen - can you tell me the major differences?  I am looking to upgrade to a boat that will draft less than 6" and pole exceptionally.  Hells bay professional is first on my list but with the high demand and low supply I am looking to some alternatives  - BT and EC look like they are what I should be looking at.  Can those that own a Lostmen or Caimen tell me why they decided on the model and how they feel after owning them - in other words - did the boat do what you thought it would and would you make the same choice if you had to do it all over again?  I would really appreciate the info - so hard to make a good decision.  I really want a skinny, low horse power, simple side console skiff - somewhat stable with a decent fit and finish
What a joke...   ;D


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Does EC,HB,BT offer dual paddle board racks for the super skinny????


BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT.

They are all great boats and we have to many testosterone patches going here.......

Have a fun and grateful day,


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

> Caimen vs. the Lostmen - can you tell me the major differences?  I am looking to upgrade to a boat that will draft less than 6" and pole exceptionally.  Hells bay professional is first on my list but with the high demand and low supply I am looking to some alternatives  - BT and EC look like they are what I should be looking at.  Can those that own a Lostmen or Caimen tell me why they decided on the model and how they feel after owning them - in other words - did the boat do what you thought it would and would you make the same choice if you had to do it all over again?  I would really appreciate the info - so hard to make a good decision.  I really want a skinny, low horse power, simple side console skiff - somewhat stable with a decent fit and finish


I have spent a lot of time on both skiffs...and they are both great fishing skiffs but they are both great for their own reasons. A lot of the reasons have been brought up already by other people. I owned a caimen and would say that is one bad @ss skiff....it was a very sad day when I decided to sell it (needed a bigger skiff for the family) I miss that skiff I would buy another one in a second. The caimen poles out of this world, runs great, drafts super skinny and with a jackplate (nontunnel) will run as skinny as it will float.

Some of the factors you need to think about which should help you decide on which skiff works best for you are how many people do you fish with mostly? 2,3,4? How is your balance? Do you need bayboat stability in a skiff or is skiff stability ok? Do you run a lot of open water to get to your fishing spots? How much storage do you need? Do you need a livewell?

I will tell you that I would go to the factory take a tour and always demo the boat you are looking to purchase no matter what brand it is. I would have the boat builder regardless of what manufacture you pick have the manufacture show you the molds and how they build the boat (it is very cool process to see if you have not seen it before). 

I would also take into consideration how the customer service is after the sale if you are a new boat customer or a new to you used boat customer (I think East Cape excels in this area)

As far as fit and finish goes I think you will see that East Cape is as good as or in some cases better than another boat brand mentioned that cost more than East Cape.

If you have any other question feel free to PM me.

To all the other boat manufacture fan boys......carry on with your BS on this thread


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> And if you feel the need to blow Capt E, then please do in your own personal PM fashion..


LOL


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Back on track

I just put my Lostmen up for sale twice. I had five guys cash in hand wanting it. And just couldn't let it go. I too wanted a HB. Simply because I have lusted over them since conception. I even used to live so close to the factory. I could smell the lovely toxins in the air. As they built my dream skiff that I couldn't afford. I was looking at buying at 15 year old HB. But in the end it just didn't make sense to do it.  I really wanted to go back to my roots with a small tiller. But then I thought about the versatility of my Lostmen. There really is not another boat like it. It's dead quite, floats very shallow(less than a Caimen), more stable than HB, poles effortlessly, can FISH four full grown men, can take the wife and kids on rides, capable of fishing grass on those uber skinny flood tides, I have had it in the Atlantic and Gulf, all over the Keys, way way back in the Glades, even had it some very tight mangrove tunnels, Florida Bay & Snake Bight, all over the ML, grass in SC, hauled loads of gear for back country camping. And all while doing this. I never once thought if only I had a HB(or any other). This boat has done everything I have asked in all weather from SC to the Keys. Like a Waterman/Professional it is basically a flat bottom boat. So if you run big bay chop daily. None of these boats would fit you. Oh yeah if you want a wheel definitely go side console. The room in the SC Lostmen is unreal. The first time the wife and kids rode in it. We stopped for a lunch break in the back country. As the four of us sat there eating my wife made the statement "it has so much room we could have a camp fire" ;D. She has been in many many skiffs herself over the last 15 years. Including a few HBs. This is the first time she has made that comment. Plus I fly fish when possible. I like being able to remove the TM. And tuck it under the SC outta the way. It has the biggest deck of any technical skiff. When fishing two guys can cast from the deck. Real nice when you are on a big school. There have been many doubles landed on my boat. I have the spray rails. And very very rarely get any splash. I do wish they would have made the bilge area a bit larger. It was a bitch replacing my pump  i have a early nonliner boat. As far as fit and finish. On a scale of 1-10 with HB being 10. I would rate mine at a 8. They were kinda old school and raw back then. Part of the reason they were so much cheaper initially. It takes a lot of labor to build perfection. And labor is money. But now having seen the later boats. I would rate them right up there with HB maybe 9.5. And their construction and build techniques have always been first class. I really don't think the fish care how well finished the inside of your hatch is  I bought my boat used. So the only minor draw back is it has a lot of crap on it. That I personally wouldn't had added. And even with me buying my boat used not thru ECC. Kevin and the guys have treated me first class as if I purchased new from them. I also was looking hard at their new Glide. But with two young growing boys. This boat well serve us well for a very very long time. I have had it for several years now. And now at this point in my life. I could go buy a new HB of my dreams for over twice the money. But wouldn't even get close to twice the boat for my investment. I would be wise to hold onto that cash for now.  

  [smiley=2cents.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the comments and opinions - I appreciate your willingness to share what you know - it all helps in making a decision. Thanks again!

Joe


----------

